# Receptor para aviación



## nucleo (Nov 2, 2006)

hola amigos. Me gustaría hacer un circuito de que he visto en una pagina y quería haceros unas preguntillas sobre él, ya que yo soy electricista y mis nociones de electronica aunque no son muy bajas, tampoco son una maravilla. El circuito en cuestión es este, y sirve para escuchar las conversaciones piloto-torre control  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/rxavion/index.htm
Creéis que este circuito puede funcionar? Veo que a la izquierda del circuito hay una bobina de 0.15uH. esa bobina se compra en la tienda o se construye? pregunto eso por que he visto en este foro que para circuitos de radio se construyen, si es asi... como la hago? Muchas gracias
ah! haciendo circuitos impresos no soy un genio... hay algun programa que metiendo el circuito te saque el pcb?
gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola ,te deseo suerte en el montaje, pero necesitaras  un generador de RF para ajustarlo ,te envio una pagina sobre, lo que preguntas ,suerte un saludo 
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm


----------



## VichoT (Nov 2, 2006)

Holas.pepepuerto:gracias por el LINk yo tenia uan formula tb sacada del Hanbook pero era algo ams compleja...pero al que tengo tiene una sola constante....0.001 en el numerador dela ecuacion...

Esta parece tener dos cte... la que mencione antes y 0.45 en el denominador..podrias explicar esto please...

BYE!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola, como te fue con el receptor de pablin? Yo trate de armarlo cinco veces , y no pude lograr escuchar nada, solo el ruido que hace el LM358 en el parlante, y cuando tocaba con las manos directamente los componentes a la primera entrada del amplificador (patilla 3) . A ese circuito es como si le faltara algo para controlar la ganancia, o algo asi.El inductor se hacia con alambre awg 28 , de 4 a 6 espiras sobre nucle de aire, pero igual eso era lo de menos . Intente hacer otra cosa. A una radio comun de am fm , a la banda de fm le subi la frecuencia de resonancia , y le retoque un poco un inductor que controla la ganancia de la antena, y cubrio frecuencias entre los 110 Mhz hasta los 145Mhz aproximadamente , por lo cual no hubo ningun inconveniente para recibir señales de aviones o de los distintos controles de aeroparque , que tiene la torre de control 118.25 / 85 MHz  el control de rodaje en 121.9 MHz y el atis en 127.6 MHz. El ATIS fue de gran importancia , ya que con este fui calibrando la ganancia , el trimmer de antena para bloquear un poco la intrferencia de fm ,etc. Todo esto lo hice desde mi casa ,un 6to piso , a 3 Km de distancia de aeroparque ,en linea recta. Para armar el receptor , es necesario tener una radio comun de am fm , de las que son a transistores, y que la sintonia se hace por medio de una rueda de plastico grande.  (las que hacen ahora que  tienen un circuito integrado para reemplazar los transistores , por lo general de mas de veinte patillas, e instalado en forma smt , no sirven, y tampoco sirven las digitales) .un destornillador de punta plana, y paciencia. Despues de abrir la radio , encendela , y busca la ultima estacion del dial ( la 107.9) . Ahora , hay que hacer unos retoques en el capacitor variable (dial) , este tiene cuatro trimmers , dos para am , y dos para fm . ahora importan los de fm ,  uno de esos dos trimmers es un filtro de antena , y el otro es un control de resonancia , de sintonia fina. Ese ultimo es lo primero que hay que retocar . Con el destornillador , hay que moverlo despacio; si no bajaste hasta la 107.7, esta perfecto y vas a ir notando que la frecuencia sube , y no se escucha mas que soplido en el parlante. Para volver a identificar la 107.9 en el dial hay que ayudarse con otra radio. En la que se esta trabajando , se va a bucar la frecuencia con  la rueda de sintonia general. Cuando se hizo lo anterior, vas a notar que todas las emisoras de fm estan hacia la 88 marcada en la radio , y despues de la 107.9 no hay nada,solo algunas interferencias y silbidos. Para seguir subiendo la frecuencia hay que buscar el inductor de resonancia de fm, que esta hecho de tres a cinco espiras de alambre esmaltado y tambien hacerle unos retoques . Para no equivocarse de inductor, busca una emisora que este mas abajo ( mas baja frecuencia) 105.5MHz y mientras escuchas esta emisora, intercala el destornillador  entre las espiras de los inductores . El inductor de resonancia o sintonia , es muy inestable, y cuando le intercales el destornillador,vas a notar que las frecuencias se mueven muy rapido. Cuando lo identifiques, tenes que separarle la espiras , muy despacio y con cariño , para evitar tener que soldarlo de nuevo, o en el peor de los casos , deprender las pistas del circuito impreso . Cuando ya hiciste esto, busca de nuevo la 107.9; lo ideal es que no este mas. Esto normalmente ya etaria en condiciones de probarlo , pero hay que tener en cuenta que antes de pensar que esto es un fracaso porque no se escucha lo que uno busca, esto se puede deber a que no hay comunicación entre los aviones y la torre,  se esta demasiado lejos como para recibir la señal, o las condiciones de transmision ese dia son malas. Lo ideal es ir con la radio a un aeropuerto , y probarla alli. En el mejor de los casos , si estas cerca de la torre de control , es posible que tengas que bajar la antena para que no se acople y se escuche mal ( cuando hable el controlador)  o cuando sintonices el atis , que como dije es ideal para hacer las pruebas , ya que es una transmision continua  que hay en algunos aeropuertos , en los que se transmite la información meteorologica. En Argentina solo dos aeropuertos ( según lo que entiendo) tienen este sistema : aeroparque y ezeiza. 127.6 MHz y 127.8 MHz respectivamente. Hay que acordarse de que la banda aerea en vhf es de 118 a 136 MHz, por lo que seria ideal poder acomodar las frecuencias de 127 MHz en el centro de banda.    

saludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 16, 2007)

olvide decir que si quieren pueden escuchar conversaciones de pilotos - torre en www.liveatc.net , y en search escriben el nombre del aeropuerto. ( no estan todos  los del mundo)


----------



## chino (Ago 20, 2007)

puedo sustituir  un capacitor variable de 5-18 picofaradaos por uno de 3-35 picofaradaos??


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 21, 2007)

La que viene en pablin solo debe funcionar con señales muy fuertes, lo mejor es construir una con un receptor regenerativo, sencillo, pero todo tienen un precio que es poco estable, es necesario resintonizar de vez en cuando, todo depende de la calidad de los condensadores.


----------



## Carlos Franchi (Sep 5, 2007)

Aca amplío lo que el menciona el amigo armaggedon, sobre livecast.
Abrir Windows Media Player, ir a Fiele o Archivo, Opern Url o Abrir Url y en la ventana que despliega Wind M Player colocar lo siguiente: http://alt.liveatc.net/sabe. Con esto pueden escuchar la frecuencias de Aeroparque: torre, aproximación, rodaje, tambien se escucha control del terminal Baires y los controles de área de Ezeiza.
Ojo porque salen todos a la vez y muchas veces se superponen, no obstante es util para calibrar el receptor que propone el amigo.
Sludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Nov 4, 2007)

alguien probo modificar la radio de fm? funciono?


----------



## electrodan (Ene 13, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/modificar-receptor-fm-11607/

en ese foro se trata lo mismo
yo probe lo de modificar la bobina y funciono, se pueden escuchar las conversaciones entre los pilotos y la base.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 9, 2012)

Cual seria el código de colores para la inductancia de 0.15uH que hace falta para hacer el circuito de Pablin.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 13, 2012)

lolo, no hay inductancias comerciales de ese valor. Podés hacerla vos mismo y es similar a las que se ven en las radios de fm junto al capacitor variable tándem ( entre 3 y 5 espiras de alambre de 0.7 mm sobre núcleo de aire de 7 mm aproximadamente). No te recomiendo armar ese receptor ya que el principio de funcionamiento es similar al de la radio cristal y para que escuches algo, la señal de entrada tiene que ser MUY fuerte, como por ejemplo alguna emisora fm que tengas cerca de tu casa. Para empezar con la banda aeronautica, te recomiendo algún regenerativo como estos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-receptor-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/index3.html


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 13, 2012)

armaggedon_1757 Gracias por tu comentario, pero ya descubrí lo que tu comentas, es mas monte el circuito pero SOLO LOGRE ESCUCHAR VARIAS ESTACIONES AM COMO (RNE) O ALGO DE FM SI MODIFICABA LAS ESPIRAS, en resumen lo que tu me comentabas, (que bien me hubiese venido tu comentario hace tres dias), pero bueno me he entretenido en el intento.

Respecto al intentar escuchar algo en FM, no hay nada, ya lo intente modificando las expiras de un receptor FM con el TDA7000 y nada.

Donde yo vivo me parece que solo emiten en AM y eso que tengo 2 aeropuertos cerca de casa.
Montare el RECEPTOR VHF/UHF 200MHz - 400MHz PARA AVIACION, que me comentas, haber si consigo escuchar algo., que ya tengo ganas de escuchar algo ya que por encima de mi casa pasan muchos aviones y bien cerca que pasan.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 14, 2012)

Lolo, me parece que estás confundiendo tipos de modulación con bandas de frecuencias.  La banda aeronáutica está comprendida entre los 118 y 136.975 MHz pero el tipo de modulación usado es AM. Tengas armado el receptor que tengas, las frecuencias las podés sintonizar, si lograste configurar bien el oscilador local y el tanque LC del filtro pasa banda, pero el audio resultante posterior a la demodulación va a variar dependiendo del tipo de demodulador que tenga tu circuito. Si usaste el TDA7000 o cualquier integrado que tenga un demodulador FM ( con limitador y discriminador), lo mas probable es que el audio sea pésimo. Y esto se debe en gran parte al efecto del limitador, que lo que hace es precisamente limitar la amplitud de la señal de frecuencia intermedia, para no tener ningún tipo de variación en la amplitud (léase rechazo al ruido) y con ésto estarías eliminando las envolventes de la señal modulada cada vez que se supere un cierto límite, pudiendo escuchar sólo las señales más débiles .


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 14, 2012)

Gracias por tu explicación, no es confusión, es que nadie me dijo que la BANDA AÉREA SE EMITÍA EN AM.
Sobre todo al ver videos como estos:


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 14, 2012)

Uh, ese circuito del video, es tan poco selectivo como famoso.  Lo de poco selectivo ya te habrás dado cuenta de por qué. En cuanto a lo de famoso, es porque ví varias radios de ese tipo y modifiqué algunas para hacer lo mismo. Tenés los transistores 2SC9018 en la etapa sintonizadora, el transformador naranja seguido del verde, y después terminas en un circuito integrado TA7613.
 Para que el demodulador fm del integrado no te rechace las señales am, tenés que desintonizar el transformador azul  que está junto al blanco.  Acá tenés el mismo sintonizador, pero le saqué todo después del transformador naranja incluído el integrado que te mencioné.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/696632/ _

Este es el mismo receptor, pero con el nuevo demodulador am:






saludos!


----------



## lsedr (Ago 15, 2012)

para nada recomiendo el receptor de pablín, es una porquería... el de armaggedon_1757 está perfecto, recibe muy bien, además he podido escuchar muchas conversaciones entre la torre y las aeronaves perfectamente...

saludos c
HI3NMF


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 16, 2012)

Gracias por confirmarme que funciona el de armaggedon_1757, cuantito tenga materiales y tiempo lo monto.
Respecto al de PABLIN, confirmo que solo se escuchan las señales mas fuertes, cosa que no interesa.


----------



## lsedr (Ago 16, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Gracias por confirmarme que funciona el de armaggedon_1757, cuantito tenga materiales y tiempo lo monto.
> Respecto al de PABLIN, confirmo que solo se escuchan las señales mas fuertes, cosa que no interesa.



si te lo recomiendo:
_Receptor VHF/UHF  220 MHz - 400 MHz para aviacion_

es un excelente receptor, en mi ciudad compré casi todos los transistores que tenia la tienda porque se que son difíciles de conseguir.

saludos


----------



## tecnidany (Ago 25, 2012)

hola amigos, queria comentarles que el circuito de pablin sirve si estamos en el aeropuerto o viajamos en un avion ya que no tiene circuitos oscilantes y no interfiere con los instrumentos del avion,pero si estamos a mas de 1 kilometro del aeropuerto ya no se escucha nada , en realidad es una radio a galena ,lo que habria que provar si se esecucha conectandole una antena exterior


----------



## lsedr (Ago 27, 2012)

tecnidany dijo:


> hola amigos, queria comentarles que el circuito de pablin sirve si estamos en el aeropuerto o viajamos en un avion ya que no tiene circuitos oscilantes y no interfiere con los instrumentos del avion,pero si estamos a mas de 1 kilometro del aeropuerto ya no se escucha nada , en realidad es una radio a galena ,lo que habria que provar si se esecucha conectandole una antena exterior



bueno pues creo que el debió explicarlo jajajajaa 
saludos c


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 27, 2012)

Saludos compas y asi como yo que no vivo cerca de un aeropuerto que tipo de circuito me recomiendan he hecho un par de estos receptores y nada


----------



## lsedr (Ago 27, 2012)

alfa34 dijo:


> Saludos compas y asi como yo que no vivo cerca de un aeropuerto que tipo de circuito me recomiendan he hecho un par de estos receptores y nada



mi hermano este es el que debes hacer:

Ver el archivo adjunto 7434

Ver el archivo adjunto 7435

COMPONENTES: 
R1, R3 ................ 47K 1/4W Resistor  
R2 ...................... 10K 1/4W Resistor  
R4 ....................... 4.7K 1/4W Resistor  
R5 ........................5K potenciometro lineal (ajusta nivel de regeneracion y sensibilidad)  
R6 ........................ 2.2K 1/4W Resistor  
C1,C2,C3,C6 ........ 0.001uF Ceramic Disc Capacitor  
C4 ........................ 2.2pF Ceramic Disc Capacitor  
C5 ....................... 1pF Ceramic Disc Capacitor  
C7 ....................... 15uF 15V Electrolytic Capacitor  
C8 ....................... 18pF Variable Capacitor  
D1 ....................... 1N82 Diode  
Q1 ....................... 2N918 NPN Transistor  
L1  ........................2 espiras AWG 22 aire. enrollar sobre mecha  de taladro de 5/32 para                       lograr el diametro  adecuado . (ajustar para establecer el rango de frecuencia)  
L2 ........................ 1.8uH   
ANT1 ....................18 pulgadas aprox   


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/

tiene una gran recepción. construí dos y funcionaron al tope.


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 27, 2012)

Lo voy a probar compa a ver como me anda veo que el integrado de salida de audio el TDA2822 es etereo se podria puentiar la entrada para hacerlo estereo.


----------



## lsedr (Ago 27, 2012)

alfa34 dijo:


> Lo voy a probar compa a ver como me anda veo que el integrado de salida de audio el TDA2822 es etereo se podria puentiar la entrada para hacerlo estereo.



puedes usar el LM386 si quieres compa:


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 27, 2012)

ese ampli es fiel es cuestiones de radio ese es el uso normalmente en mis proyectos noturnos


----------

